# Butte College



## ICE (Jan 26, 2012)

I am curious to know if any of you attended Butte College.


----------



## Alias (Jan 27, 2012)

ICE said:
			
		

> I am curious to know if any of you attended Butte College.


Yes.  Why?  I received my AS from Butte.


----------



## ICE (Jan 27, 2012)

Alias said:
			
		

> Yes.  Why?  I received my AS from Butte.


I obtained certifications while studying inspection technology at Butte College.  It was an intense year long program.


----------



## codeworks (Jan 27, 2012)

yes , i attended in 84-85 marv root was the intructor, great place.


----------



## Chad Pasquini (Jan 27, 2012)

I also attended Butte College with Marv, it was a great program


----------



## codeworks (Jan 27, 2012)

when were you there?


----------



## ICE (Jan 27, 2012)

I wonder if the program still exists.  Somebody should send the instructor a link to the forum.  I would be surprised if Marvin is still there but you never know.


----------



## codeworks (Jan 27, 2012)

the program still exists, marvin is now retired and a woman in my class, Yvonne Christopher, is now the "primary" instructor. Ice, when were you there?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 27, 2012)

The program still exists

http://www.butte.edu/departments/careertech/publicsafety/BIT_Brochure.pdf


----------



## ICE (Jan 27, 2012)

codeworks said:
			
		

> the program still exists, marvin is now retired and a woman in my class, Yvonne Christopher, is now the "primary" instructor. Ice, when were you there?


1995--1996


----------



## codeworks (Jan 27, 2012)

i went through in 85-86


----------



## Alias (Jan 27, 2012)

ICE said:
			
		

> 1996--1997


I was there three years earlier, 93-94 was when I got my certificate, then stayed to do generals.


----------



## codeworks (Jan 27, 2012)

do any of you remember james tappenbeck, he went through with my class, then went to work at the college in the resource center as tutor or something. very nice fellow, smart like spock he was


----------



## ICE (Jan 27, 2012)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> The program still existshttp://www.butte.edu/departments/careertech/publicsafety/BIT_Brochure.pdf


Now you can take individual classes rather than an entire years worth.


----------



## Alias (Jan 27, 2012)

ICE said:
			
		

> Now you can take individual classes rather than an entire years worth.


That year was intense is what I remember.  And PC 832 while the rest of school was on winter break.


----------



## pwood (Jan 27, 2012)

class of 92-93. roadrunners rock, Aaron Rogers attended Butte!


----------



## Alias (Jan 27, 2012)

I feel like it is old home week.........  :cowboy


----------



## Chad Pasquini (Jan 27, 2012)

I was there 02-03, i believe Marvin is now retired. The PC 832 Class was brutall on top of the daily grind and the evening plan check class


----------



## codeworks (Jan 27, 2012)

i went through plan check during the summer, with a class of folks who had already been through a full year of BIT. voc rehab (back injury) fiqured if i could pull that off, i could make it through a full year. it was intense to say the least, but what a blast! Marv was a great inspiration to an awful  lot of people.


----------



## Chad Pasquini (Jan 27, 2012)

When the class started there were like 69 students, by the end there were like 38. It was indeed a blast, Marvin new each and every book like the back of his hands.


----------



## ICE (Jan 27, 2012)

Alias said:
			
		

> I feel like it is old home week.........  :cowboy


That's because you're a girl.  My class had two.  Both were smarter than most of the men.  One has enjoyed remarkable success as an inspector and the other one got married.


----------



## ICE (Jan 29, 2012)

So it looks like five of us went to Butte.  There should be more considering the commitment Butte graduates have to learning.


----------



## Chad Pasquini (Feb 1, 2012)

Ice, as long as that program has been going i figured there would be a great deal more of us on this forum that has attended Butte.


----------



## codeworks (Feb 1, 2012)

our newest inspector also went to butte. she's  smart. it's possible folks i went to school with may be retired, or close at is was 26 years ago.


----------

